

How an investor who turned me down ended up sleeping on my couch - endtwist
http://joel.is/post/32043142087/how-an-investor-who-turned-me-down-ended-up-sleeping-on

======
corwinstephen
Interesting story, though I think the title of this post could have been a lot
more appropriate if he had stricken the word "how" and gone simply with "An
investor who turned me down ended up sleeping on my couch." There's not much
how here. Though I do agree, being kind and building karma is never a bad
thing.

~~~
ZanderEarth32
Right, the headline is misleading, at least to me. Sleeping on someone's couch
usually means said sleeper is having a rough time and needs a roof over their
head. I assumed this story was about an investor who turned Joel down, then
hit a rough patch and ended up needing to sleep on Joel's couch out of the
necessity of shelter.

Still, a good story.

~~~
manojranaweera
I doubt Jon has hit a rough patch - perhaps more like, staying with a friendly
tech entrepreneur whilst in town rather than spending another night in a hotel
room

~~~
seka
Right. Jon often lives on the road and spends a ridiculous amount of time
helping startups and startup programs. Definitely a 'hard time' in terms of
commitment (particularly if you ask his wife;) but far from hard times in the
economic sense.

------
indrax
>I was very naive and looking back at some of the things I did and the way I
wrote emails or thought about building the startup leaves me feeling grateful
for how much I’ve been able to learn in the last few years.

One of the things I just learned is how much better that sentence sounds than
the kind that has 'cringe' in it.

------
OoTheNigerian
Although Jon refused us, he was kind enough to spend over 30 mins giving me
feedback. Of course rather than listen, I was spending the 30 mins trying to
convince him to give us a shot.

I remember exactly where I was during the call. Good times.

I am happy I learnt early never to bun bridges. You'll never know when you
might need to cross.

------
seka
generating good karma is a shitload more fun...and pays off

